# Where to get HBH Frog and Tadpole Bites



## S2H5287 (Sep 7, 2006)

Does anyone know where to get these in any stores or chains (e.g. Petsmart or another chain)? Or for the most part is it only sold online? Guess i'm trying to avoid the ridiculous 9 dollar shipping fee for a two or three dollar product. If not, does anyone know a site that has egg crate, methylene blue and the frog bites in one, or at least two of those products? Thanks for everyone's time.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Egg crate is easily located in your local big-box home improvement store (HD or Lowes) and methylene blue should be on the shelves at Petsmart/Petco, etc. It's regularly used in aquariums to treat/prevent fungal infections in fish. 

Hook up with some local froggers- they might be able to help with some of the things that you seek.


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

My petco has the tadpole bites off and on. They always carry methylene blue. Eggcrate requires going elsewhere though...


----------



## SusannahJoy (Jul 3, 2006)

I got eggcrate at the local Home Depot, and the tadpole bites at Petsmart. My petsmart stopped carrying meth. blue though.

Oh, and the eggcrate is in the lighting department. None of the workers there that I asked knew what it was, but I eventually found it there.


----------



## Jer (Feb 9, 2008)

I have seen the HBH Frog and Tadpole Bites in every single petstore I have every gone to.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

SusannahJoy said:


> Oh, and the eggcrate is in the lighting department. None of the workers there that I asked knew what it was, but I eventually found it there.


Funny you mention that. The new HD here opened 2 weeks ago and nobody there knew what I was talking about. I found it on my own as well.

None of the HD that I have been to know what mite paper is either. I read here that someone got their mite paper from HD but they must not have it in GA HDs.
Candy


----------



## S2H5287 (Sep 7, 2006)

ha, yea HD had no idea what i was talking about either except for one guy who knew b/c he had to check for someone asking earlier. I did find the HBH bites at petsmart after i ordered them off of josh's frogs b/c i picked up a heater for my tad set up, but i'd rather support a fellow frogger opposed to massive corporation anyway and i'll have to check petco for the blue meth. (hmm, that doesnt sound right...). So i think i'm good on everything so far and thanks eveeyone for helping me out to try and find everything.


----------

